
Visualize your Git Contributions - gregoryz
http://scoreci.com
======
mtmail
First alarm signs: no address, no privacy policy, passwords submitted plain
text.

Additionally there is no reason to sign up because the website doesn't tell
what it does. Why would it need my first and last name for example?

